# Keyboard and mouse no longer working

## Aquous

Today I updated my ~amd64 system.

Now my keyboard and mouse are no longer working in X (or, more precisely: kdm).

First thing I tried: alt+sysrq+r, switch to VT1, emerge -1 xf86-input-evdev

Rebooted computer, no dice.

The update process also updated my zen kernel to a new version. Tried booting my previous kernel. No dice.

Udev was also updated. Tried going back to the previous version & rebooting, no dice (tried both with new and previous kernel).

Now I'm out of ideas. Am I missing something here?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Aquous,

I suspect you got an Xorg update which may have changed the ABI for all the drivers.

Look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log if I'm right, you will see errors about ABI mismatches.

The fix is to rebuild all your Xorg drivers against your new Xorg. Your 

```
emerge -1 xf86-input-evdev
```

will have covered the input devices, enough to get you going anyway.

Check the log for errors or post it with wgetpaste.

----------

## Aquous

 *Aquous wrote:*   

> First thing I tried: alt+sysrq+r, switch to VT1, emerge -1 xf86-input-evdev
> 
> Rebooted computer, no dice.

 

/var/log/Xorg.0.log shows no errors, though I can post it if you'd like me to.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Aquous,

It looks like a KDE or kdm issue then and I'm a Gnome user.

Post the log if you want me to check it over though and you might want to start a new thread after its confirmed that Xorg is in the clear.

----------

## Aquous

I've re-emerged kdm and the problem persists.

I've uploaded my Xorg.0.log to http://pastebin.com/BTvbtqSt

Do you know of any other component than the kernel, udev, X, or kdm that could cause the problem?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Aquous,

Your log shows 

```
[   127.841] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
```

but there are no signs of udev or hal autodetecting your devices.  Xorg should be build with USE="udev" now.

Its probably ok as the log says

```
[   127.842] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   127.842] (==) Automatically enabling devices
```

 but none were found.

Check your xorg USE flag settings and if they look OK, rename your  xorg.conf so its not found and allow Xorg to autodetect everything.

Do you have /dev/input/eventX  where X is a series of numbers ?

If not, evdev is missing or not loaded in your kernel.

Your log is missing 

```
[   164.882] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"
```

and all the lines associated with identifying the eventX devices.

----------

## Aquous

Still no go  :Sad: 

My xorg-server has been built with USE=udev. I've tried deleting xorg.conf, but no change. I do have /dev/input/event[0-4], /dev/input/mice, and /dev/input/mouse0. CONFIG_INPUT_UDEV=y in my .config.

I did just notice that my kdm.log is full of these:

```
klauncher(3022) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server. 

kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!

kdmgreet(3016)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): KSystemTimeZones: ktimezoned initialize() D-Bus call failed:  "Not connected to D-Bus server" 
```

which is the same problem as https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-876123.html => https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=365637 (however bugs.gentoo.org is down at the moment so I can't check whether that bug report is related to my problem). So that may point to kdm - however there still is the missing evdev stuff in Xorg.0.log...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Aquous,

Post your Xorg.0.log after you start xorg with no xorg.conf.

Your emerge --info output would also be good

----------

## Aquous

Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/9N2kt007

emerge --info: http://pastebin.com/JdL1n3hb

----------

## VoidMage

What does 'udevadm info -q all' print about those input devices ?

----------

## Aquous

I've solved it! Thanks to this post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6673933.html#6673933

I deleted /run which I had created to appease udev (and then totally forgotten about   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  ) and my keyboard and mouse worked again!  :Very Happy: 

FTR:

udevadm info -q all complained "udevadm: invalid option -- 'q'"

I've tried to figure out the syntax on my own and came up with: udevadm info --query=all --name=input/mouse0

```
P: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.0/input/input4/mouse0

N: input/mouse0

S: input/by-id/usb-Logitech_USB-PS_2_Optical_Mouse-mouse

S: input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1a.2-usb-0:2:1.0-mouse

E: UDEV_LOG=3

E: DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.0/input/input4/mouse0

E: MAJOR=13

E: MINOR=32

E: DEVNAME=/dev/input/mouse0

E: SUBSYSTEM=input

E: ID_INPUT=1

E: ID_INPUT_MOUSE=1

E: ID_VENDOR=Logitech

E: ID_VENDOR_ENC=Logitech

E: ID_VENDOR_ID=046d

E: ID_MODEL=USB-PS_2_Optical_Mouse

E: ID_MODEL_ENC=USB-PS\x2f2\x20Optical\x20Mouse

E: ID_MODEL_ID=c03e

E: ID_REVISION=2000

E: ID_SERIAL=Logitech_USB-PS_2_Optical_Mouse

E: ID_TYPE=hid

E: ID_BUS=usb

E: ID_USB_INTERFACES=:030102:

E: ID_USB_INTERFACE_NUM=00

E: ID_USB_DRIVER=usbhid

E: ID_PATH=pci-0000:00:1a.2-usb-0:2:1.0

E: DEVLINKS=/dev/input/by-id/usb-Logitech_USB-PS_2_Optical_Mouse-mouse /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:1a.2-usb-0:2:1.0-mouse
```

Thanks to both (and billydv, of course) for the help!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## red-wolf76

I have this exact problem (or at least one looking just like it) on one box:

event devices are present (and responsive - I can check input over an ssh connection) but X still won't add devices though. No /etc/X11/xorg.conf to disturb the server. No /run directory, actually this thread is the first I ever read about this...

----------

